# Dodge Dakota Quad cab snow plow



## Fred886

New to the forum. I have a 2004 dodge dakota quad cab V6, I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions as to what snowplow would work the best. I plan on beefing up the suspension in the next few weeks. Does anyone plow with the quad cab and how does it perform?Thanks!


----------



## born2farm

I have never ran a Dakota, but I would look into Snoway plows. They seem to be the plow of choice on light duty trucks.


----------



## Fred886

Thanks for the suggestion. Do you think it would be able to handle a small church parking lot? I'm going to be running two dodge dakotas and a 1990 ford f250 with a myers as a backup.


----------



## born2farm

How small of a parking lot are we talking


----------



## Fred886

The lot has twenty parking spaces. the driveway is only thirty feet long.


----------



## born2farm

I would say you will be OK IF you can plow with the storm. I know some churches I've done only wanted plowed before Wednesday and Sunday services. If it snowed Wednesday night we wouldn't get to plow until Sunday morning. By then it was a hard pack mess.


----------



## 95HDRam

Mess is an understatement especially if you get a somewhat warm day in between with that nice ice layer on top.


----------



## plowguy43

I plowed with an 03 Dakota quadcab 4.7 v8 and used a 7.5'Fisher HD. I plowed a parking lot that was a little smaller than a football field but it was always after the storm. On smaller storms it wasn't an issue until the end of my passes (started at one side with the plow angled and worked my way across). It was a vacant lot which is why I did it this way. On the bigger storms it really beat up the truck because it was too light and the snow would stop the truck. Otherwise it was my favorite plow rig because it was rated to hold a full size plow but was small enough for tight drives and had an awesome turning radius. All I did was crank the torsion bars up and put fresh shocks in the front. The V6 in your truck will strain a bit on heavy storms but if you plow with the storm you'll be golden.


----------



## Fred886

Thanks for the info and feedback. I'll definately plow with the storm. I'm going to look at a three year old snoway plow this evening. Full setup and frame mount for 2k. Is this a good price? or should i look elsewhere?


----------



## bigfootpete

I plow with a 2001 Dodge Dakota Quad with the 4.7 and a 26 Snoway, and never had had any problems up here at about 9800 feet in Conifer, CO.

It's been a dependable setup over the last 6 years.

What model Snoway are you looking at?

The 26 series is the setup Snoway recommends for that rig


----------



## Plow More

i would swap in a Cummings


----------



## Fred886

Yep, I'm looking at the 26 series. So it's pretty dependable? Would you recommend putting in timbrens? I also found a dealer close by that is pushing snow dogg plows installed for 3200. I've looked at reviews for them and they seem to be a pretty good plow.


----------



## nalegtx

SNOW WAY 26 SEEMS TO BE GREAT. i HAD A 99 DAKOTA 5.2V8 AND ALMOST PUT A PLOW ON. I WOULD HAVE WENT WITH THE SNOWWAY BASED ON PERFORMANCE/WEIGHT/RELIABILITY.


----------



## Banksy

Plow More;1494749 said:


> i would swap in a Cummings


What's a Cummings?


----------



## nalegtx




----------



## jimv

i used to plow with a 98 xcab v6 had i 7 fisher mm worked great know i have 06 dakota xcab with v8 love dakotas


----------



## Plow More

Banksy;1495761 said:


> What's a Cummings?


The engine that dodge puts in their trucks


----------



## Banksy

Plow More;1496624 said:


> The engine that dodge puts in their trucks


My last truck was a Dodge and it had a Cummins, not a Cummin*g*s. 
Dude, I'm just bustin your chops. Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow More

Banksy;1497003 said:


> My last truck was a Dodge and it had a Cummins, not a Cummin*g*s.
> Dude, I'm just bustin your chops. Thumbs Up


Haha i know im busting yours also...well someones anyway, you just happened to bite my bait. I hate when people pull that cumminGs crap on me. Thumbs Up


----------



## Fred886

I went with the snow dogg plow. looks pretty good. I'm still looking for a backup plow to put on my other truck. heres a pic of the plow-


----------



## RangerDogg

YOU wont regret your choice, I have a ranger v6 md 75 on mine and here in new england we had a great 2011 season of snow and i help a guy that has 90 driveways which are almost all hills and we had that christmas storm of 21 in and some we didnt get too that often .I haveplowed 18 heavy snow no problem with my v6 just go slow and plow with storm if you can .IF its flat no problem. What size did u get? Happy plowing


----------



## plowguy43

Im almost wanting to get another 4.7V8 quad cab with a snowdogg VMD 75. Great all around trucks.


----------



## Fred886

I've read all of the reviews for snow dogg and the dealership that sells them locally has a good reputation. I went with the 7.6 size. I didnt want to go too big since it is a dakota, but I think it will be able to handle the weight and keep up with the snow. Happy plowing to you too, hope we get some snow this year.


----------



## plowguy43

Fred886;1504166 said:


> I've read all of the reviews for snow dogg and the dealership that sells them locally has a good reputation. I went with the 7.6 size. I didnt want to go too big since it is a dakota, but I think it will be able to handle the weight and keep up with the snow. Happy plowing to you too, hope we get some snow this year.


Awesome congrats! Can you post up some pics?

Here's how mine was setup, it held that heavy plow without issue:


----------



## soapy

I think you will like your snodogg plow on your Dakota. I put one on last year and have had no problems. I put a MD75 on my 2000 dakota with a 360 V8 engine. This year I added some snow wings to the plow so I can push more snow beffore spill over.


----------



## plowguy43

Awesome setup!


----------



## Fred886

Here are some pics. sorry for the delay.


----------



## NBI Lawn

soapy;1521056 said:


> I think you will like your snodogg plow on your Dakota. I put one on last year and have had no problems. I put a MD75 on my 2000 dakota with a 360 V8 engine. This year I added some snow wings to the plow so I can push more snow beffore spill over.


Looks nice but I a fairly sure you have a 318. Thought they only offered the 5.9 in the R/T packages.


----------



## plowguy43

It was an option in the Quad Cabs that weren't R/T's.


----------



## soapy

I actually have 2 2001 Dakotas with 360s. Neither are RTs. I did have a 2001 RT that had a 4.7 liter..


----------



## 04hd

There is a guy around here that has an 02 dakota 4.7 quad cab. he an 8 foot poly snoway on it. That plow looks huge on that truck! Last time i talked to him he said he had just cranked his t-bars and added 600Lbs of tractor weights for ballast plus any salt he carried. He said power was never an issue nor was traction. I wish I had got a pic of it!


----------



## dave_dj1

Fred886;1499392 said:


> I went with the snow dogg plow. looks pretty good. I'm still looking for a backup plow to put on my other truck. heres a pic of the plow-
> View attachment 116061
> View attachment 116062


That set up looks sharp. I would love to have that kind of garage space!


----------



## Gibby515

soapy;1521056 said:


> I think you will like your snodogg plow on your Dakota. I put one on last year and have had no problems. I put a MD75 on my 2000 dakota with a 360 V8 engine. This year I added some snow wings to the plow so I can push more snow beffore spill over.


How's that snow dog working on your Dak? shopping around for a plow to go on my 5.9.


----------



## soapy

The snow dogg is still working great. Not one problem with the dakota or plow so far after 2 full years of use.


----------



## Gibby515

Cool. Snow dogg was not a brand I was familiar with, looks like a decent set up though. i did find a local dealer here so I'm going to have to check them out a little more. Iv'e been leaning toward the snoway because of the down force and I'm hoping to stick with primarily driveways, but Im having a hard time deciding on whats best....lighter plow to save the abuse on the truck, or heavier plow to get the job done better. The Snow Doggs are about 100 lbs lighter than the Sno ways it looks like. I do plan on installing some Timbrens and tightening up the torsion bolts on the front end as I have seen several recommend on the smaller trucks.


----------



## Gibby515

Any recomendations from anyone on suspension upgrades before putting a plow on? besides the timbrens and tightening the torsion bolts which I plan on doing.


----------

